# whizzer bi lite bulb replacement



## whizzerbug (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a bi-lite headlight with a burnt out bulb any one have experience replacing just the bulb ? if so what is the procedure..thanks


----------



## mason_man (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi Whizzer bug, the bulb is soldered into the bi-lite,unsoldered it and replace with new bulb. If you want to resilver it,send it to Dave Brown.

Ray


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 8, 2019)

ray if I unsolder the bulb it will fall inside as to bulb is larger than opening, looks to me the lens must be removed as the bulb is inserted from inside ?


----------



## mason_man (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry, I missed this part. Yes, cut off the ring around the edge of the len. Replace the bulb, use silicone to keep it back together. 

Ray


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 16, 2019)

I just bought ten new old stock lights and my friend is going to make me bulbs in the same manner that has been described.  Contact me if you have trouble with materials.


----------

